# Sambo and MMA



## LoneRider (Mar 29, 2012)

I recently came across the April issue of Train Hard, Fight Easy and came across a recent blurb on Sambo and it's benefits for MMA.

It states that Sambo training can boost MMA fighters' overall game, and that piqued my curiosity as to how is this the case.

I'm especially curious about a variant known as Combat Sambo (from what I'm tracking it's the variant which has striking included versus some forms of Sport Sambo which mostly seem grappling related).


----------



## Buka (Mar 29, 2012)

What I know of Sambo (little, and none first hand) it's mostly grappling, Judo based. But a few of the guys I've trained with had some experience in New York at one of the Combat Sambo schools. They raved about it, said it had a great mix of punching and kicking to go along with their grappling skills. They really loved the style, and they weren't rookies.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 29, 2012)

Sambo is Punches and Kicks etc, but its primarily Pick Up and Slams.

I like it.
Ive never done it Myself, but I cant see how it couldnt better You.


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds good. FIAS from what I see is the governing body for Sambo, I'll check their website for sites to train.


----------



## Stephen Koepfer (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry to necro this old thread. But I was just curious in the OP ever found a place to train sambo?


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 28, 2013)

Stephen Koepfer said:


> Sorry to necro this old thread. But I was just curious in the OP ever found a place to train sambo?



I'm preparing to move to Hawaii in the near future and I found a place by google search known as the Aletika Institute of Physical Culture. I'm thinking of giving it a looksee when I get on the ground:

Aletika Institute.


----------

